# AskAndy Elbe River Cruise



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Oldsarge and I are doing an AskAndy Cruise on the Elbe River in Germany and Czech Republic next month.

If you're in any of these cities on the dates given maybe* we could get together for a quick beer!

*As you can see we're on a busy, activity filled tour of the history of the area so it may take some doing. But if you're interested post on this thread!

*Land Schedule*
*SEPT 8*
Berlin

*Cruise Schedule*
*SEPT 9*
Berlin 
Embark ship
3:15pm

*SEPT 10*
Tangermunde 1pm

*SEPT 11 *
Wittenberg 12am

*SEPT 12*
Wittenberg 8am
Torgau 1pm - 7pm

*SEPT 13*
Meissen 5am - 7pm
Dresden 11pm

*SEPT 14*
Dresden

*SEPT 15*
Dresden 2 am
Bad Schandau 8am -- 11 am
Dresden 3pm

*SEPT 16*
Dresden 5:30am
Disembark am;
Transfer to 
Prague, Czech Republic

*Land Tour: Prague*
*SEPT 17*
Prague

*SEPT 9*
Munich


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

And there will also be three days in Munich for Oktoberfest if anyone is truly serious about their beer drinking!


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

I wish you both a pleasant voyage. East Germany has many charms - and the Oktoberfest is certainly worthwhile!


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

If y'all want some inside scoop on Prague, let me know. I lived there for 3 years.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh, please! Prague is the last stop on the voyage and I believe we have some free time to spend there. Where to eat/drink and be merry would be great to know.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

vpkozel: Hope you sent the info to Oldsarge.

No one else wants to buy us a beer?


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Andy said:


> vpkozel: Hope you sent the info to Oldsarge.
> 
> No one else wants to buy us a beer?


I haven't. I have been swamped with work. I am travelling this week, so I should have some time during the evenings to pull some things together.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

More to come, but here is a start.....

Firstly and most importantly - make sure you are very aware of pick pockets. Prague is famous for them and they are very good at spotting unaware tourists. Kids are also used in this endeavor, so just keep your eyes open and if at all possible don't use a wallet and any women carrying purses should carry a small one, always keep it zipped, and ensure that they have it clutched in their arms when in any crowds (especially public transportation or touristy areas).

At some point while you are in the Czech Republic, you should try some Becherovka, it's a schnapps made from herbs and spices and can serve as everything from a cold medicine, to a digestif, to a hangover cure, to a hangover cause.

Coda (https://www.ariahotel.net/coda-en.html) and U Zlate Studne (https://www.terasauzlatestudne.cz/en/) - Both are very good terrace restaurants in Mala Strana (Lesser Town) not far from Prague Castle. I have eaten at both and the food and service is impeccable, as are the views. If you can only have one dinner in Prague, have it at one of these two places.

U Prince Restaurant (https://www.hoteluprince.com/terrace) - There is a menu on the webpage. This is a great outdoor terrace restaurant right on Old Town Square (Staroměstské náměstí), specializing in grilled foods. If the weather is bad, then the restaurant is god as well. It can get crowded and the meal can take a while if you have a large group.

U Vejvodu (www.restauraceuvejvodu.cz/?page=home&lang=EN) - This is a great beer hall/restaurant right off of Old Town Square. It has traditional Czech beers and dishes. I highly recommend trying the goulash and smazeny syr (fried cheese). Both are amazing.

Grand Café Praha (https://www.grandcafe.cz/) - This coffee shop is located right across from the Orloj Clock in Old Town Square and give you a great view of the characters as it is about the same height as they are. You can still hear all of the sounds as they generally open the windows when the clock is doing its thing.

All of these things are in addition to the tourist activities that will be in any guidebook - Jewish Area, Prague Castle, Charles Bridge, etc., but all of them are really more of a restaurant variety and you will pass by them on your sightseeing if you walk and be very close to them if you drive/take cabs. Also, I hate the Prague Post, but they are the English paper in town, so you might want to get a copy when you are there, or check on line. You won't have any problems finding folks who speak English though = the Czechs are very similar to the Dutch in that - and many other - regards.

Are y'all spending the night in Prague? If so, where? I think that you will be there on a Wednesday night - if you like soccer, there is a chance you could catch a Champions League match at Sparta Stadium on Letna - which is right around the corner from my old flat...

Also, if you need Munich ideas, let me know that as well.....


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

vpkozel:

Wow! That's great information. THANKS.

Yes let us know about Munich too!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

So it looks like no one will be in town in Germany or the Czech Republic in September!


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Sadly - I will not be in either place in September. I am guessing that you will be in Munich right in Oktoberfest, but you may want to skip the actual event. It really isn't much more than a drunkfest for Americans, Australians, and New Zealanders. Unless you like roller coasters, then I highly recommend it. It is basically a colossal county fair with really, really good beer. If you want to avoid the fair, I am pretty sure that they breweries all have the Oktoberfest beers at their places in the center of town. You should go to the Hoffbrau Haus, just because you should experience it, but just down around the corner is the Lowenbrau Haus, which is much quieter and their beer is just as good. When I was backpacking, I would always take my night trains from Munich if possible so I could grab a good dinner and some beers there before hitting the rails.

I don't know how long you are going to be in town, but you should definitely go to Dachau. It is not an easy time by any means, but I firmly believe that we should take the time for these experiences, lest we forget what man is capable to do his fellow man.

I didn't really do a lot of nice dinners in Munich as I was on a backpacker's budget. If you do have some extra time though, I high, HIGHLY recommend a day trip to Salzburg. It only take 90 minutes or so to get down there and it is an amazing place.

If it is a nice day, it is hard to beat a coffee or lunch on the Marienplatz while watching the Glockenspiel do its thing.

As you walk around, just remember this is what it looked like 75 years ago.

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...s_l=hp....0.0.0.32949...........0.aRYHNOXCMwI


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

*vpkozel,* Thanx for the info. I'll copy it all out and have it at hand when we get to Prague. Technically that's the end of the cruise and everyone should be leaving for the US but for those of us who are staying for the three days in Munich there should be time to take in at least one or two of your recommendations. I, for one, am not a big fan of rollercoasters or getting stupid drunk but I've sworn to attend Oktoberfest ever since I was stationed in Germany and didn't get to go. That was decades ago but without fail I will drink a liter and eat at least a sausage (if not a chicken) in honor of Tradition. Ain't it amazing how all of Germany turns into Bavarians during Oktoberfest?


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

If you are going to be in Munich for 3 days then I definitely recommend a day trip to Salzburg. The main train station is not far from the awesome little city center. You can walk around and have a relaxing day yourself or get a Sound of Music tour, which I loved, but then again, I love that movie. It will be a pretty easy day and one with some good shopping opportunities. My Sigi Schieber (sp) alpine wool jacket is still going strong after 20 years or so. 

Overall though my travel strategy has always been to see fewer places very well and have fun than to try to go to a many places as possible but never really get a feel for the locations.


----------

